# Seebrücken auf Rügen



## dorschhai (17. Januar 2005)

Hallöle!!! #h 

Ich möchte Ostern nach Rügen fahren. Wie geht dort das Angeln auf Seebrücken? Was kann man da fangen? Was für welche gibt es auf Rügen, auf welchen kann man in dieser Zeit mit guten Plattenfängen rechnen? Welches Gerät brauche ich dort?

Danke im Vorraus!!!!!


----------



## Quappenqualle (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Also ich war mit Family im Oktober in Saßnitz und somit Zeuge, wie zwei Spezis von der relativ kleinen Saßnitzer Seebrücke Dorsche in rauhen Mengen fingen. Zwar waren einige der Tierchen, so schätze ich, noch nicht ganz reif für's mitnehmen  :r , will meinen, ich hätt sie released, aber so scheint die Brücke toppi zu sein. Mußt nur rechtzeitig da sein, damit Du vorn auf'm Kopf angeln kannst. Location: Saßnitz, Altstadt


----------



## dorschhai (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

kenn ich an der war ich schonmal vor ein paar jahren. ich dachte damals die sei viel zu kurz um da was vernünftiges zu fangen. man konnte ja den boden noch sehen. ich hab nicht ein mensch gesehen der dort geangelt hat. reicht dort normales karpfengerät?


----------



## Pete (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

weitere brücken findest du in binz und göhren...größtes problem ist dort das parkplatzproblem...ein rel. ruhiges angeln, weil bei weitem nicht so frequentiert wie die anderen in m/v ... wattwürmer aus stralsund mitbringen (neuer fishermans partner im gewerbegebiet)...auf der insel nur auf vorbestellung, nur gegen vorkasse und nur einmal in der woche zum wochenende belieferung (bergen)...

ich fahre dann immer notgedrungen nach binz, wenn es aus ost stürmt und wenn ein brandungsangeln anderswo nicht machbar ist...dann gehen dort die platten ab und weiter abends kommen die dorsche ran...


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Moin,
Dein Karpfengeschirr reicht von der Seebrücke auf alle Fälle. Ich selbst habe mit meinen Karpfenruten und Rollen auch schon direkt vom Strand aus geangelt und gefangen. In Boltenhagen hab ich mit den selbigen von der Seebrücke aus tagsüber auf Hornhecht und abends bzw. nachts auf Platte und Dorsche angesessen. Es geht also!

Gruß


----------



## Rosi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Ostern ist doch dieses Jahr schon Ende März. 
Wenn es so warm bleibt, schwimmt dann schon der eine oder andere Hornhecht rum. Wenn es mit der Wattilage so mau ist, würde ich einen silbernen 24g Blinker für die Hornis am Tage mitnehmen. Und eine Pose für Horni nachts, mit Knicklichthalter. Vielleicht auch ein Heringsvorfach mit 30g Heringsblei. Die Ruten je nach Wetterlage. Ohne Wind und Welle reicht eine normale Aalangel und 12er Fireline oder 30ger Monofil. Für Platte leichtes Blei, welches langsam über Grund rollt, 80-120g reicht. Das Vorfach findest du hier beim Meeresangler Schwerin. Bei Sturm brauchst du eine Rute, mit der du auch 140-200g Blei werfen kannst. ( Ich bin kein Freund von Krallenblei ) Wenn die Karpfenrute das schafft, ist sie gut geeignet. Kann sein das du größere Dorsche einige Meter nach oben befördern mußt. Wenn der Sturm heult und die Wellen über das Geländer spritzen, ist die beste Angelzeit. Dann muß die Sehne dicker sein, ich würde 35ger Mono aufziehen. Und für den Sturmfall nimm dir für jede Rute ein Gummiseil mit zum Festbinden der Ruten am Geländer.  Wenn du nicht auf eine Seebrücke willst, kannst du versuchen vom Ufer aus eine leckere Meerforelle zu fangen. Rute und Rolle findest du hier im Board bei MarioSchreiber. Die Blinker dafür würde ich auf Rügen kaufen, denn die ich so bei meiner sächsischen Verwandschaft gesehen habe, waren eher für Teiche oder Bäche ausgelegt.


----------



## dorschhai (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

wann haben unsere platten freunde eigentlich schonzeit und wie ist das mindestmaß auf rügen?


----------



## Rosi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Scholle und Flunder 25 cm, Schonzeit vom   01.02.-30.04. Für weibliche Fische. Da du erst beim Schlachten merkst, welches Geschlecht der Fisch hat, solltest du nicht auf Platte angeln.  Glattbutt und Steinbutt 30cm Mindestmaß,  von 01.06. -31.07.  Schonzeit. Die letzten beiden Arten sind recht selten.


----------



## dorschhai (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

das ist schlecht. wir fahren nämlich ende märz anfang april. was hab ich da noch für alternativen?


----------



## Rosi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hornfisch, Dorsch,  Hering, mit viel Glück Meerforelle?? oder Aal. Auch hier oben gilt die Regel: 
Wer viel fragt, bekommt viele (dumme) Antworten. Laß dir mal nicht den Angelspaß verderben, stell dich unschuldig auf die Seebrücke und frage die Angler aus. Du hast ja auch Augen. Genau so machst du das dann auch!


----------



## blinkerkatze (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hallo dorschhai 
Ich bin Sralsunder und das mit der Brücke kann ich bestätigen du kannst auch mal die Mole in betracht ziehen sollte das Wetter ruhig und Sonnig sein fahre nach Drewolke zum angeln. Da kannst du auf Mefo angeln und wenn der Horni vor der Küste aufhalte sollte siehst du das.
Nehme auf jeden fall 25-28g Mefo-Blinker in Silber mit.
Wenn du fahren solltest vieleicht habe ich Zeit.


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hallo Blinkerkatze, wie befestigt man eine Rute auf der Mole? Oder legst du die Rute auf die Steine?


----------



## Waldi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Moin,
Rosi - ich angle in Holland oft auf Molen. Ein ganz normaler Brandungsrutenstütze ist immer ausreichend. Irgendwo findet man immer ein Loch oder ähnliches um die Stütze zu fixieren, dann Rute rein und fertig. Ich habe da auch selbstgebaute teile aus Alu.
Blinkerkatze - wo liegt Drewolke? Bin öfters in Klausdorf bei Stralsund, habe noch nichts von Drewolke gehört.

Gruß Waldi


----------



## sundeule (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Drewoldke liegt nahezu übergangslos hinter Juliusruh Richtung Kap-A


----------



## Rosi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Waldi du hast gute Ideen, wenn die Felsbrocken nicht mehr gefroren sind muß ich mal darauf rumklettern und Löcher suchen.


----------



## ex-elbangler (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

@Rosi

wieso erkennt man weibliche Flundern und Schollen erst beim schlachten?

Ich kenn da sowas, mit einer verlängerten Bauchhöle oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Rosi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Außerlich ist es nicht zu erkennen ob Mann oder Weib. Chipp aus Sweden lält die Platten ja gegen das Licht und sieht dann, wenn es im Bauch heller oder dunkler ist, welches Geschlecht der Fisch hat. Manche Angler fühlen das auch wie dick der Bauch ist. Die dicken sollen Weiber sein. Manche Angler versuchen auch erst mal ein bisschen Milch oder Rogen aus dem Waidloch zu drücken. Ich muß jedenfalls den Bauch öffnen und danach ist es für den Fisch zu spät.
Gestern Abend war auch noch die Fischereiaufsicht auf der Seebrücke angeln. Alles was die gefangen haben ging wieder übers Geländer. Die Dörschlein winzig, Flunder vielleicht weiblich? Ich kaufe erst wieder Würmer wenn die Ostsee 5 Grad hat.


----------



## chippog (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

ui ist die kalt! bei mir hat es zwar auch nahe null aber eben nur an der oberflächel. so bei zwanzig metern tiefe ist es schon um einige grade wärmer, also ehr mindestens sechs bis acht. wenn es ordentlich kachelt, ist dann die oberfläche auch wieder etwas wärmer. das mit der dicke der plattfische ist so'n ding. wenn die unterschiedlich laichreif sind, sind die natürlich auch unterschiedlich dick... mit gegenlicht und etwas übung komme ich schon ganz schön weit mit meiner geschlechtsbestimmerei! chippog


----------



## dorschhai (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

ok das mit platten wird dann also nichts auf mein geschick bezüglich  meerforellen vertraue ich lieber nicht wo hab ich denn gute chanchen auf rügen ein paar dorsche vom ufer aus zu fangen???


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

auf Rügen kenne ich mich nicht aus. Gib mal Rügen in die Suchmaschine ein, das Thema läuft noch öfter.


----------



## dorschhai (22. März 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Moin Moin!

Wie läufts denn gerade auf Rügen, besonders auf Küstendorsch, Mefo und Platte?  Bin ja in einer Woche endlich oben!

PS: Heringe schon da? Dort müssten sich ja dann auch die Dorsche rumtreiben, oder???


----------



## Pete (22. März 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

im board kam vor kurzem die meldung, dass von der sassnitzer mole aus fette heringe erbeutet wurden...dort kannst du auch auf alles andere fischen, wenn der wind stimmt....nordost bis südost...


----------



## dorschhai (22. März 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Mmmmm ... Gute Nachrichten also! Da gibts wenigstends was zu angeln! Und wenn ich mich frühs mit ner 11 m Stippe quer auf die Mole lege habe ich auch genug Platz für meine unberechenbaren Würfe :q:q:q


----------



## Rosi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hallo Dorschhai, wie war es Ostern??


----------



## dorschhai (2. April 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hi @ all. Bin gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen. Am Montag hab ich noch nicht geangelt, Di und Mi extremer Wind. Am Mi hab ich mich die halbe nacht dann doch auf die Seebrücke Sellin gestellt, eine kleine Platte ist mir auf den Fischfetzen gegangen (released). In Sassnitz und Strahlsund gingen die Heringe ab. Da bei uns aber keiner Heringe isst, hab ich mir nur ein paar KöFis gestippt. Do war ich waten auf MeFo & Co, eine kleine ist mir draufgeknallt ( ca. 20 cm) und Fr war fast kein Wind. Da war ich wieder auf der Seebrücke aber außer ein paar Bisse nix. Fazit: Die Heringe gingen ab, der Rest hielt sich dezent zurück.


----------



## oknel (2. April 2005)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

hmm , sellin , da hab ich mal gewohnt aber von der brücke nie was vernünftiges gefangen, sonnst hättich sie dir empfohlen......


----------



## anax.imperator (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hi Leute,
ich bin Familie ab dem 09.02 für eine Woche in Binz.
War noch nie da und wüde gern mal testen. Platte haben Schonzeit? Mefo hab ich wenig (keine) Erfahrung. Was geht da mit Dorsch? von den Brücken auch mit Kunstköder??? Kann man da den Wattwürmer kaufen oder geht auch was anderes? Gibt es da auch Hechtt oder zu viel Salz??? FürHering ist es ja noch zu früh- oderfahre ich mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch.
Würde mich über Tipps freuen!!!!
Danke Andreas


----------



## anax.imperator (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Hat keiner mehr einen Tipp? |wavey: 
Würde mich auch interessieren ob man auch mit Taurwurm auf Dorsch und Platte angeln kann?|kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenqualle (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*



anax.imperator schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr einen Tipp? |wavey:
> Würde mich auch interessieren ob man auch mit Taurwurm auf Dorsch und Platte angeln kann?|kopfkrat



Tauwurm soll auf Platte funktionieren, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Aber selbst hab ich noch keinen Fisch auf T. gefangen, mit Ausnahme einer Plötze (ja, Plötzen in der Ostsee...), auf Rügen natürlich!


----------



## sundeule (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*



anax.imperator schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr einen Tipp? |wavey:
> Würde mich auch interessieren ob man auch mit Taurwurm auf Dorsch und Platte angeln kann?|kopfkrat


 
In den Bodden geht Tauwurm ganz gut. Mit Binz habe ich keine praktischen Erahrungen.
Heringsfetzen sind oft mehr als nur eine zweitklassige Alternative.#6


----------



## anax.imperator (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Danke, werde mal testen und dann nach dem urlaub berichten. Kann mir denn noch jemand sagen ob es Sinn macht von den Brücken auf Hecht zu angeln?


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

Die Chance jetzt von den Seebrücken einen Hecht zu bekommen gehen gegen Null!  
Erstens ist es meistens dort zu flach und zweitens ist es jetzt den Hechten dort zu salzig. Im Sommer sieht es da deutlich besser aus. Allerdings meist vom Boot aus. Wenn auf Hecht, dann in den Bodden um Rügen. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Petri Heil! #6


----------



## anax.imperator (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

nochmal vielen dank für eure Tipps!!!!


----------



## anax.imperator (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

War eine Woche auf Rügen, habe aber nix tolles zu berichten. Auf der Seebrücke wure zwar gelegendlich geangelt aber nix gefangen und da habe ich es dann bei dem teilweise starkem Wind auch gelassen da meinen Würmer zu baden. War einmal da und habe es auf Hering versucht der da wohl zuvor vereinzelt gefangen wurde aber auch da ging nix. Tja, vielleicht ein andermal


----------



## prinz1980 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Seebrücken auf Rügen*

hallo,
ich habe mir den ganzen thread mal durchgelesen und wieder hoch geholt, ich hab vor vom 3.4. an für 3 tage brandungsangeln zu machen, kann mir jemand stellen sagen die auf erfolg hoffen lassen, außer die seebrücken, oder sind das schon die besten stellen?
hätte da gleich noch ne frage, kann mir jemand noch ne pension empfehlen, denn eine unterkunft fehlt mir auch noch, ist alles reativ kurzfristig, aber es soll eine überraschung für meine frau zum geburtstag sein, wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------

